# Horizontech Falcon Tank



## Baker (4/3/18)

I'm surprised I haven't seen any reviews on this tank here yet...







These guys all seem to think it's a game-changer as far as sub ohm tanks are concerned, with RTA-like flavor. That would be a first, and it's seldom you find major reviewers like these all having the same opinion of a tank producing the best flavor, apparently by a significant margin. 

Has anyone tried it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer (12/6/18)

Baker said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen any reviews on this tank here yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any feedback on this one? Any leaking issues?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/18)

I'm also surprised no one is talking about it. Perhaps most of us only like building our own coils. The reviews are very positive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (13/6/18)

Well, I ordered my Falcon today, as well as the Vaporesso Switcher. Will let you know what I think.
I've read that the leaks happen when the top lid isn't secured correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer (15/6/18)

Feedback so far...
I ordered a new mod (Vaporesso Swithcer) from Vaper's Corner and the Falcon tank from Vaporite. Both orders delivered within half an hour of each other at my office, very impressive. The Switcher arrived first, so I loaded the batteries and started to charge them. Half an hour later the Falcon tank arrived and I decided I will wait for the mod to fully charge before giving the Falcon it's first "flight".

In the meantime, I thought it good to prep the pre-installed M1 mesh coil so long and add juice to the tank that also came with the delivery, Ms Meringue: Strawberries smothered in buttery meringue. It also comes with a F1 coil. I did this and then went for a vape with my Veco Solo... Vapetasia: Killer Kustard in the tank... 10 minutes later I returned to my desk only to find all the juice contents puddled around the tank. All the juice leaked through the air holes. Sorry didn't think of taking a photo at the time. And yes, the tank was in a 90 degree upright position. Immediately a dictionary of swear words went through my head... so I went for another vape, actually to get some paper towel from the kitchen to clean up the mess... but the "smoking area" was on my way so why not stop and breathe a bit first?

Upon returning to my desk, I first checked all the components of the tank for any misaligned parts. I couldn't see any... I cleaned up the mess and continued working. 2 hours later the mod was fully charged. A colleague, having some vaping experience, advised that I blow all the liquid out. Also burn the coil on low wattage and blow again until no liquid exits the tank. This helped to clear all the excess liquid. 

I then proceeded to close all the air holes, unscrew the top of the tank to pour in new juice... Killer Kustard... and holding my breath I placed the tank, on a paper towel, in the upright position. Watching and waiting... 30mins later there was still no leaking. The time was now right to give the Falcon some air and puffs.

The Switcher's smartmode pinned the coil on 50W and 0.2Ohms. Because I had the meringue juice in there in the beginning, and now had the kustard, the flavor was a bit weird... The volume of vapor was a lot!  I was comparing the flavour in the Falcon to the Veco Solo and to be honest the flavor in the Veco was far more richer than the Falcon. The Veco runs @ 40W on a 0.3Ohm ceramic coil.

The Switcher has a lot of functions, so my guess at the moment is to find the correct settings that will work with the coils.

I will give more feedback as my taste develop

The Falcon/Switcher Setup:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (18/6/18)

Ok, I figured it out over the weekend. Vaping between 65 and 70W. Very rich flavor! Awesome tank/coil setup!
My only problem is that is sucks juice like there's no tomorrow...  Finished a 60ml Melktert bottle over the weekend...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zaber69 (29/8/18)

Brommer, I have 2 Falcon tanks and I haven't experienced any leaking issues.
The only time I had the whole tank drain out, I realised i didnt screw the cap on properly (cross threaded)
That might have been the case with you aswell?

I vape the M1 coil between 65w and 75w.. its by far the best sub-ohm tank i vaped on and i have a few
(Smok TFV8 Baby Beast, Smok TFV8 Cloud Beast, Smok TFV12 Baby Prince, Uwell Nanchaku tank)

I tried the Smok Mesh coils and the Geekvape Mesh X1 coils aswell , they dont come close...

I mainly vape RTA's and RDA's in Squonk.. but the Falcon is the only tank ill grab occasionally as a suitable alternative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Baker (29/8/18)

Zaber69 said:


> Baker, I have 2 Falcon tanks and I haven't experienced any leaking issues.
> The only time I had the whole tank drain out, I realised i didnt screw the cap on properly (cross threaded)
> That might have been the case with you aswell?
> 
> ...



I assume you meant @Brommer. I haven't tried it yet, so I wouldn't know about leaking.


----------



## Zaber69 (29/8/18)

Baker said:


> I assume you meant @Brommer. I haven't tried it yet, so I wouldn't know about leaking.


Yea, sorry.. Noob mistake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (29/8/18)

Yup, I think it was cross-threaded.
To be honest, my Dvarw DL is my go to these days. The Falcon is taking a rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/8/18)

I've heard from my friends overseas that this is probably the best Sub-ohm tank in the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/4/20)




----------



## Timwis (16/4/20)

Zaber69 said:


> Brommer, I have 2 Falcon tanks and I haven't experienced any leaking issues.
> The only time I had the whole tank drain out, I realised i didnt screw the cap on properly (cross threaded)
> That might have been the case with you aswell?
> 
> ...


Yes agree, both the Horizontech coils and Freemax coils using Flax, wood pulp etc just hold the e-liquid miles better so don't leak juice down to the airflow slots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/4/20)

Baker said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen any reviews on this tank here yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/horizontech-falcon-sub-ohm-tank-7ml.t56032/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

